# Added some Light on my P30



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

It is now my designated home defense weapon.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

I sold my Sig P229 Nitron and replaced it with the P30.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Looks good


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Sabrien4 said:


> Looks good


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Slugo said:


> It is now my designated home defense weapon.
> View attachment 18240











I added one more light to my G19. I put the C/T Laser Grip on a while back and added the OLight pl-2 Mini just today. 
It has a quick mount so it can ride on different platforms without tools.
I'm still shopping for a holster for it.

GW


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I added one more light to my G19. I put the C/T Laser Grip on a while back and added the OLight pl-2 Mini just today.
> It has a quick mount so it can ride on different platforms without tools.
> I'm still shopping for a holster for it.
> 
> GW


Nice work!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Slugo said:


> It is now my designated home defense weapon.
> View attachment 18240


FYI, I found Kydex OWB Holster for my light bearing G19 which is built for my Olight. They seem to have a good variety.

GW


*Outlaw Holsters | Award Winning Custom Holsters*
www.outlawholsters.com


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Got this one from Outlaw Holsters!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice photos!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks good Goldwing!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Looks good Goldwing!


Thanks berrettatoter! This is a pic of the holster with the Glock.









GW


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

I dunno,but it seems to me that if I'm in a situation where I need a light,the bad guy needs a light too.If I turn my light on,while I take a few seconds to scan and find the bad guy he'll locate me as soon as the light goes on.I'd rather the bad guy be the one with the light.Just my 2 cts.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

stokes said:


> I dunno,but it seems to me that if I'm in a situation where I need a light,the bad guy needs a light too.If I turn my light on,while I take a few seconds to scan and find the bad guy he'll locate me as soon as the light goes on.I'd rather the bad guy be the one with the light.Just my 2 cts.


I tested my 600 lumen Olight in a dark room with a mirror and I am pretty sure the advantage goes to the man with the light.
Pairing that with the C/T laser grip the advantage increases substantially IMHO.

GW


----------

